# Архив старых тем >  Графика Александра Бабяка

## pedagog

Хочу  :Smile3:  показать работы мужа... Сама, являясь учителем музыки, общаюсь на сайтах, выставляю свои работы, делюсь-беру, всякое такое :Tender:  , вот... А мой Главный как-то нигде не выставлялся, в смысле Инета, ну-ка я ...  :Oj:  ... В Творческом разделе ин-ку так уютно!  :flower:

----------


## pedagog

*"РУСАЛОЧКА"*

----------


## pedagog

*"ТАНКА"*

----------


## fufif57

Просто УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЕ РАБОТЫ!!!!! Очень талантливые! Спасибо!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

мне очень  понравились, чувственные  работы! Молодец! спасибо  за знакомство  с  Творчеством!

----------


## pedagog

Спасибо :Tender: 
А вот - уже маслом... "ИСЛАНДСКИЙ ПЕЙЗАЖ"

----------


## pedagog

А эта - уж очень мне к сердцу...  :Aga:  Масло, *"ЗАКАТ"*

----------


## pedagog

Графика...* "ПОЛНОЧНЫЕ ГРИБЫ"*

----------


## pedagog

*А вот как талант моего Графика выглядит.....на ПОТОЛКЕ!* :Meeting:

----------


## pedagog

:Yes4:  *А вот - графика мужа ...на стенах* (это событие  :Blush2: по типу венецианской штукатурки :Nono: )

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Прекрасно!!!!

----------


## ЕленаНик

> Графика...* "ПОЛНОЧНЫЕ ГРИБЫ"*


мистическая картина! Долго разглядывала.

----------


## ЕленаНик

> А эта - уж очень мне к сердцу...  Масло, *"ЗАКАТ"*


Действительно, близко к сердцу! Речка, лес, лето и золотой закат. Завтра будет хороший день!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> А эта - уж очень мне к сердцу...  Масло, *"ЗАКАТ"*


потрясающе!!!!!

----------

